# Jade's New Home



## sutto75 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just finished my yearling Olive Pythons new home. She moved in and loved it so much she had a massive crap in the first 5 mins and now is looking after the own security by trying to smash anyone who comes close.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## dale1988 (Nov 18, 2011)

as usual great looking enclosure nothing but the best from what i have seen that you make mate


----------



## Jessh88 (Nov 18, 2011)

Love it


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 18, 2011)

wat are the little green plant things u hav all over the walls. and were did u get em from. it looks really good. am guessing u used expandafoam...wat did u put over it.


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys.
The plants are from the pet shop and are for fish tanks they come on a sheet that just pop off and the paint is stone effects it cost a lot but is outstanding and seal real well.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome enclosure! lol like the last pic
love parks and recreations


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 19, 2011)

can i ask if you made the unit from scratch or gutted the inside of a unit?


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 19, 2011)

This is what it was View attachment 226773


----------



## thals (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks really good, very well done! What's the length of the unit?


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 19, 2011)

1890Lx900Hx590D


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 19, 2011)

bummer link didn't work sutto


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 20, 2011)

shea_and_ruby said:


> bummer link didn't work sutto



Dont know why it does that ... anyway added it to the pics in first post.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 20, 2011)

oh wow, thanks for adding the pic. may keep our eyes open for for a wardrobe instead of a low line tv unit - will work otu cheaper that way! great job


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 20, 2011)

are the doors sliding or swinging?


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 20, 2011)

tyler97 said:


> are the doors sliding or swinging?



Sliding glass. I have a real good glass guy who rounds the glass real well and slides just about any size.


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 20, 2011)

great work mate !!


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 20, 2011)

no worries thanks sutto. awesome enclosure by the way!!


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 21, 2011)

that's bloody tops


----------



## sutto75 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jesus thanks a lot 
Joe thanks mate just need to build a bluey enclosure ready for them westerns.....


----------

